# A New Bridge Camera Or A Used Dslr?



## martinzx

Hi Watch Lovers,

I have outgrown my points & shoot camera, I get the best results possible IMO  So my question is should I buy a new bridge camera or a used DSLR, there seems to be great deals to be had on Ebay on the later..........

I mainly would use it for macro watch shots, I already have a tripod, & I quite like the idea of RAW images as just Jpegs alone......

So any advice appreciated,

Cheers Martin


----------



## The Wrinkly Ninja

Hi Martin,

Sorry, haven't yet had time to set up my profile, but thought I'd drop you a few thoughts.

Naturally, it's horses for courses etc, etc, but I've had a quite good bridge camera for some while now and am pretty happy with its versatility. Model is a Panasonic FZ38, which doubtless you can research easily enough. You'd be hard pushed, I believe, to see that much difference between that and my Son's Canon 450D, which is pretty much in the same ball park.

Doubtless, for some specific applications the DSLR may win out, but in my hands the Pana is more compact and noticeably lighter. I can have mine out and operating from a waistbelt pouch before Junior's unzipped his camera bag. I find his heavy and clumsy to operate, but perhaps that's just me. I defy you to see any great image differences.

Both will work with RAW, but I'm not overly fond of the Pana's software and really can't see any great benefit over common or garden .jpegs. Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## martinzx

Cheers for taking the time to answer, I did pull the trigger on a used DSLR, I suppose I like the fact of more lens options & the optical sensor are usually a lot better or show I read 

We will see....

Cheers Martin


----------



## Neillp

What did you buy? Do you know what lenses you are going to get?

I will try and find some link to macro guides for you, you can spend a lot on lenses so be careful! If you thought watches were addictive................


----------



## Neillp

A bit of macro info for you.

http://www.dyxum.com/dforum/buying-a-macro-wip_topic40674.html


----------



## martinzx

Neillp said:


> What did you buy? Do you know what lenses you are going to get?
> 
> I will try and find some link to macro guides for you, you can spend a lot on lenses so be careful! If you thought watches were addictive................


I ended up buying a Canon 350D kit, the lens is a Canon 35-80mm 1:4-5.6, the camera is only 8mp but I am on a budget and I thought the quality would be better, than a new bridge pound for pound. I used to have a Canon SLR back in the 1980,s so maybe that influenced my choice. 

Cheers for the macro link, I hope I don't need another lens now.......lol

Martin


----------



## med

just seen this, nice move getting the dslr imo, think it offers a bit more versatility wise that a bridge camera would. 8mp is plenty !

As for 'I hope I don't need another lens now"....you always need another lens  Lens mania very similar to watch mania. Good luck with it !


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches

I have both a Panasonic FZ28 and a Canon 450D.

I've had the Pannie five years and taken nearly 10,000 shots - the Canon just a year.

Went on a DSLR Course and came back all enthused and swore I'd never use the "green square" again and here I am a year later with a virtually unused excellent 450D and quality IS 18-55 lens and superb "nifty fifty" f1.8 lens gathering dust, while my trusty little Leica-lensed FZ is still snapping away very happily delivering great results every time.

Call me an amateur if you will, but there is something to be said for ease of use and compactness!


----------



## martinzx

I hear you  I tend to use my p/s as I do not really have the time to invest learning the DSLR

Thanks Martin


----------



## LJD

Fuji x100 s/h are amazing . and hold value well


----------



## esjayjay

Ive got lots of stuff camera wise, Nikon D3s etc but the x100 is a recent buy and absolutley fantastic, Love it


----------



## marmisto

I used to have DSLR and all the kit but it's so much bulk and bits. I use an Olympus Pen e-p2 [soon going for the 5], brilliant camera got a couple of lenses, but tend to use a fixed lumix 20mm for everday stuff [no fiddling, just turn on and you're away] and it's as much fun as my original Olympus Trip from the 80's. Also with a metal body and lovely design it just feels right....


----------



## LJD

Honestly ........ even harden Pros are sick to death of carrying stuff around. They all seem to love quality pocket cameras like Sony 7, lumix lx5 and above , Canon G's and of course x100 fuji .

"men" tend to think a crappy DSLR kit from dixons makes them look "pro" !!!


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches

UPDATE

I sold my FZ18 and my Canon 450D and lenses and bought an as-new Panasonic flagship Leica-lensed FZ200.

It is absolutely brilliant and offers f2.8 across the 25mm-600mm zoom range. Unbelievably good lens.

I'm delighted to get shot of all the heavy stuff!


----------



## LJD

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> UPDATE
> 
> I sold my FZ18 and my Canon 450D and lenses and bought an as-new Panasonic flagship Leica-lensed FZ200.
> 
> It is absolutely brilliant and offers f2.8 across the 25mm-600mm zoom range. Unbelievably good lens.
> 
> I'm delighted to get shot of all the heavy stuff!


whilst not very "Small" its a great camera and not one with some made up "pixel count"


----------



## W44NNE

Good choice... I completely agree with the comment about compactness being a virue, however for me, taking photos is about image quality, and a DSLR of any kind has that in spades


----------



## Analogue

have to agree, I sold all but one film camera and although I still have my old dslr I never use it as I now use a Sony G lens compact...fits in the pocket, and takes stunning pics from macro to far distance.....

It is a shame that all that gear I have just sits in a bag now but I cannot handle 2 crutches and a camera bag too.lol...


----------



## sparky the cat

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> UPDATE
> 
> I sold my FZ18 and my Canon 450D and lenses and bought an as-new Panasonic flagship Leica-lensed FZ200.
> 
> It is absolutely brilliant and offers f2.8 across the 25mm-600mm zoom range. Unbelievably good lens.
> 
> I'm delighted to get shot of all the heavy stuff!


Been considering one of these for the last 12-months. A few shots of its capabilities when you have a chance would be great.

George


----------

